# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά

## jk21

*Η αυγοτροφη που ακολουθει

**




 εχει μεσα της την θρεπτικη αξια σημαντικοτατων διατροφικων πηγων με αγνα υλικα  και τα συνδιαζει με μια ελκυστικοτατη υφη και εμφανιση .Μπορει να δοθει απο καθε ειδος πτηνου καθε εποχη , παιζοντας απλα με την ποσοτητα των αυγων σε σχεση με τα αλλα υλικα .Αξιζει να την προσπαθησετε σαν αποκλειστικη αυγοτροφη των πουλιων σας ,αξιζει να την προσθεσετε σε καποια ετοιμη 

η αυγοτροφη στην ουσια ειναι αναμιξη τριων 

η πρωτη ....

Αλευρι καλαμποκιου 5 κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες
 αλευρι σιτου 4 κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες 
4 (σε συντηρηση ) αυγα  για συνταγη καρδερινας  ,7 για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων
 γιαουρτι στραγγιστο 2 % 4 κουταλιες της σουπας 
 πιπεριες φλωρινης 5 μεγαλες που τις εχουμε πολτοποιησει στο μουλτι και αφαιρεσει τα υγρα (οπως θα δειτε δεν τα πεταμε )
 φυστικια αψητα αραπικα που οπως θα εχετε δει ,πολλοι εκτροφεις δινουν στην ευρωπη και εχουν πολυ καλη πρωτεινη
 ηλιοσπορος ξεφλουδισμενος 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
κολοκυθοσπορος 1 κουταλια της σουπας
 λεκιθινη σε σκονη 2 κουταλια του γλυκου
 γυρη 1 κουταλια της σουπας κοφτη  που θα αναμιχθει μετα το ψησιμο στο τριψιμο της αυγοτροφης στο μουλτι   
μελι 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
 ελαιολαδο 1 κουταλια της σουπας
 πολυβιταμινη οση αντιστοιχει στο βαρος της αυγοτροφης 
ζεολιθος 1κοφτο κουταλακι του γλυκου

Πολτοποιουμε ολα τα υλικα σε πολυκοφτη και τα ψηνουμε σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο στους 150 βαθμους γυρω στα 20 λεπτα (τα ριχνουμε πανω σε λαδοχαρτο που εχουμε βαλει στο ταψι ) κοιτωντας να μην αρχιζει να σκουραινει το μιγμα εξωτερικα ,αλλα να εχει ομως αρχιζει να στεγνωνει εσωτερικα 

Οταν ψηθει και αφου πρωτα κρυωσει την τριβουμε στο μουλτι προσθετοντας τη γυρη .Αν εχει πολυ λασπωδη εμφανιση ,προσθετουμε ελαχιστο καθε φορα καλαμποκαλευρο στον πατο του μουλτι και ριχνουμε ξανα πανω την αυγοτροφη τριβοντας ξανα ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να μην στεγνωσουμε το αποτελεσμα* 







η δευτερη

*Αλευρι καλαμποκιου 5 κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες
 αλευρι σιτου 4 κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες 
4 (σε συντηρηση ) αυγα  για συνταγη καρδερινας  ,7 για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων
γιαουρτι στραγγιστο 2 % 4 κουταλιες της σουπας 
Αρακας 5 κουταλιες της σουπας 
Ροκα 1 ματσακι απο λαικη καλα πλυμμενο και τριμμενο πρωτα στον πολυκοφτη 
Σπανακι κατεψυγμενο 4 κουταλιες της σουπας πανω κατω ,ετσι οπως το πιανει το κουταλι οπως ειναι σαν μπαλιτσες 
φυστικια αψητα αραπικα που οπως θα εχετε δει ,πολλοι εκτροφεις δινουν στην ευρωπη και εχουν πολυ καλη πρωτεινη
 ηλιοσπορος ξεφλουδισμενος 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
κολοκυθοσπορος 1 κουταλια της σουπας
 λεκιθινη σε σκονη 2 κουταλια του γλυκου
μελι 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
 ελαιολαδο 1 κουταλια της σουπας
πολυβιταμινη οση αντιστοιχει στο βαρος της αυγοτροφης 
ζεολιθος 1κοφτο κουταλακι του γλυκου

Πολτοποιουμε ολα τα υλικα σε πολυκοφτη και τα ψηνουμε σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο στους 150 βαθμους γυρω στα 20 λεπτα (τα ριχνουμε πανω σε λαδοχαρτο που εχουμε βαλει στο ταψι ) κοιτωντας να μην αρχιζει να σκουραινει το μιγμα εξωτερικα ,αλλα να εχει ομως αρχιζει να στεγνωνει εσωτερικα 

Οταν ψηθει  την τριβουμε στο μουλτι  .Αν εχει πολυ λασπωδη εμφανιση ,προσθετουμε ελαχιστο καθε φορα καλαμποκαλευρο στον πατο του μουλτι και ριχνουμε ξανα πανω την αυγοτροφη τριβοντας ξανα ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να μην στεγνωσουμε το αποτελεσμα 


*

*4  κουταλιες της σουπας βρασμενο Φαγοπυρο  και 2 κουταλιες της σουπας κοφτες βρασμενο Σουσαμι (αναποφλοιωτο ) που πρωτα εχουν ξεπλυθει καλα σε σουρωτηρι και μετα βρασανε μεσα σε ζουμι απο τις στραγγισμενες πολτοποιημενες πιπεριες φλωρινης .Το αφηνουμε απο ενα σημειο και μετα να βρασει σε πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ωστε να φουσκωσει και να φυγουν με την εξατμιση οσο περισσοτερα υγρα .Στο τελος και ενω εχει κρυωσει ,κανουμε στο μουλτι μικρη προσθηκη  ποσοτητας καλαμποκαλευρου  για να φυγει τυχον εναπομεινουσα  υδαροτητα 

*



*Ανακατευουμε στο τελος καλα ολα τα υλικα με κουταλι σε μεγαλη λεκανη ,ωστε να ειναι ομοιομορφη η κατανομη των αυγοτροφων και ειμαστε ετοιμοι 


*



*
*

----------


## legendguards

Δεν γραφεις δοσολογια για φυστικια
αλευρι σιτου εννοεις αλευρι σιταριου ?
ζεωλιθο μονο σε υποστρωμα εχουμε ,αυτος της L......K στοιχιζει πολυ
κολοκυθοσπορο ωμο εννοεις ?
σπανακι αν βαλουμε φρεσκο πως θα το προσαρμωσω στην συνταγη ?
φαγοπυρο απο απο το αγοραζουμε

ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

1  κουταλια της σουπας και τα φυστικια 

ναι σιταριου 

εδω βρισκεις ζεολιθο στο κεντρο της αθηνας σε μαγαζια με βοτανα ,σε μορφη πουδρας αρκετα φθηνο 

η εταιρια που δινεις αρχικα ειναι χονδρικης οποτε αν δεν την ανεφερες για τυχον παραβιαση κανονα , μπορεις να την αναφερεις ελευθερα 

ναι ωμο κολοκυθοσπορο τον οποιο παιρνω επισης σε μαγαζι με βοτανα ,αν και πουλανε και σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα 



δεν ειναι κρισιμη η αντιστοιχη μη κατεψυγμενη ποσοτητα φρεσκου σπανακιου  .Κατεψυγμενο ειναι 4 κουταλιες , ε παρε φρεσκο ,ψιλοκοψε το και γεμισε 6 γιατι το παγωμενο οσο να ναι συγκρατει μαζι μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα ,απο το να γεμισεις με φρεσκο ενα κουταλι .Αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι για λεπτομερειες 

Φαγοπυρο θα βρεις και σε καταστηματα με βοτανα που εχουν ομως και σπορους για ανθρωπινη διατροφη και  σε καταστηματα βιολογικων .Eχει καλη ποσοτητα λυσινης

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...d-pasta/5681/2   αλλα η κινοα ειναι ακομα καλυτερη αν εχεις και μπορεις  να βαλεις αυτη στη θεση του .Εγω εχω αλλα την κρατω για φυτρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δια χειρός jk21 και τα πουλάκια μου εγκρίνουν μπορώ να πω! Ειδικά τα ζεμπράκια με εντυπωσίασαν, είναι δύσκολα με τις αυγοτροφές, μάλλον εγώ κάτι κάνω λάθος  ::  Για τα καναρίνια με είχε προειδοποιήσει ο Μάνος ότι είναι παμφάγα και στάθηκαν άξια της φήμης τους! Μην κοιτάτε που στις δύο αυγοθήκες έχει μείνει λίγο, είναι ελάχιστο σε σχέση με αυτό που είχαν. Ευχαριστούμε! 

Μαντέψτε ποια αυγοθήκη είναι των καναρινιών  ::

----------


## jk21

αποδοχη ... ποστ 1073  *Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας ( Καρδερίνες , Ιθαγενη )*ή μαλλον ας το βαλω και εδω για οσους βαριουνται να ανοιγουν συνδεσμους

----------


## xasimo

Aν και λιγο πολυπλοκη στην εκτελεση φαινεται καταπληκτικη! 
Παντως στην οψη δεν μοιαζει με αυτες τις αυγοτροφες που πουλανε και καλα με φρουτα?
Ακριβως τα ιδια υλικα πρεπει να βαζουν  ::

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι περιπλοκη ... απλα 3 διαφορετικα μιγματα ...  και χωρις το τριτο με το φαγοπυρο δεν θα εχανε σε αξια 

το ξεχωρισμα σε δυο μερη εγινε για να ειναι εντονο το πορτοκαλι απο την πιπερια απο τη μια και εντονο το πρασινο απο αρακα και σπανακι απο την αλλη ... και το αποτελεσμα ειναι ορατο ....


... ακριβως δεν λες τιποτα !!!! ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δε μας αφηνεις καθολου σε ησυχια!
Καλα κανεις ομως.

----------


## oasis

δυο κιλα σε παρακαλω,delivery

----------


## jk21

εσυ εχεις ετοιμη ... τελειωσε αυτη και τα λεμε  ::

----------


## jk21

με προσθηκη αρακα στον πολυκοφτη , σε αναλογια σχεδον μισης ποσοτητας ογκομετρικα σε σχεση με την ποσοτητα της αυγοτροφης 




το βιντεο ειναι στο κατω ζευγαρι αυτη τη φορα .Δυστυχως οχι καλης ποιοτητας γιατι βγαζω απο μακρια με ζουμ .Κοντα φοβουνται να ερθουν στις ταιστρες ,σε αντιθεση με οταν τους βαζω κλαδια με σπορους που δεν τους απασχολει και πολυ η παρουσια μου ή καλυτερα ... εκει δεν μπορουν να περιμενουν !!!

----------


## oasis

ερχομαι να παρω κανα δυο κιλα..... του εμποριου την αφηνω για φετος

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις ομολογώ. Που βρίσκω γύρη, λεκιθίνη και ζεολιθο? Υπάρχει  συγκεκριμένη μάρκα?

----------


## jk21

Γυρη απο καταστηματα βιολογικων ή απο μελισσοκομο .Συχνα υπαρχει σε λαικες απο μελισσοκομους .Βρισκεις αν αναζητησεις και στο facebook .Eγω βρηκα καποιον που μου ειχε φερει μελι και γυρη απο κρητη φρεσκια που χρειαζεται καταψυξη , αλλα τωρα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει .Τωρα μονο αφυδατωμενη .Μακρια απο γυρη εταιριων στα πετ σοπ , εκτος αν βρεις σε πετ σοπ μελισσοκομου διατηρημενη σε καταψυξη στο ψυγειο (οχι στη συντηρηση )  του μαγαζιου 


Λεκιθινη σε σκονη και ζεολιθο παιρνω χυμα απο γνωστο καταστημα με βοτανα στο κεντρο της αθηνας σε καθετο δρομο της οδου Αθηνας .Εχει ενα σωρο μαγαζια εκει τετοιου ειδους ..

Ζεολιθος υπαρχει και συσκευασμενος της landmark δεν ξερω ομως ποσο κανει και αν συμφερει   .Αν παρεις να παρεις σε σκονη οχι χοντροκοκκο

----------


## mpraxami21

*μια ερωτηση. Tο γιαουρτι το βάζουμε σαν προβιοτικο??? δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα να βαλουμε σκεύασμα προβιοτικο και οχι γιαουρτι που εχει λακτοζη*

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη τα προβιοτικα στελεχη του γιαουρτιου με το ψησιμο ετσι κι αλλιως νεκρωνονται .Δεν μπαινει ως προβιοτικο σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,αλλα ως μια πηγη πρωτεινης , λιποδιαλυτων βιταμινων και ασβεστιου , οπως πχ σε μια γιαουρτοπιττα για ανθρωπους .Η λακτοζη στο γιαουρτι ειναι στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της μεταβολισμενη απο τα καλα βακτηριδια του που διασπουν το σακχαρο που ονομαζεται λακτοζη , κατα τη διαρκεια της ζυμωσης του γαλακτος σε γιαουρτι  .Oμως και σε αυγοτροφη με γαλα , ενω καποτε στις συνταγες προτεινα γαλα χωρις λακτοζη , ειχα μαρτυριες γνωστων μου οτι τις φτιαχνανε με κανονικο γαλα χωρις κανενα προβλημα στα πουλια .Με σταδιακες δοκιμες σε μικρες ποσοτητες αρχικα και στη συνεχεια σε πληρες διαιτολογιο , παρατηρησα οτι τουλαχιστον στις ποσοτητες των συνταγων δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα στα πουλια , ουτε διαρροιας , ουτε δυσφοριας εμφανους που θα υπηρχε αν υπηρχαν κοιλιακα προβληματα ,ουτε διογκωση των εντερων που υπαρχει ορατη σε εντερικες λοιμωξεις και προκλησης αεριων , οπως προκαλει η δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη 

Σαφεστατα οποιος εχει προβιοτικο σκευασμα (και για μενα μονο το κεφιρ που καλλιεργουμε οι ιδιοι ειναι σιγουρα ζωντανο και ενεργο ) καλα ειναι να δινει ποτε ποτε στα πουλια του

----------


## mpraxami21

Ευχαριστω για την ενημερωσει που μας προσφερεις

----------


## Κώστας

Καλησπερα,ποσο μπορει να διατηρηθει η αυγοτροφη/

----------


## jk21

Στην ταιστρα , τετοια εποχη ανετα μια μερα . Το καλοκαιρι λιγοτερο . Στο ψυγειο ανετα 3 ημερες .Μπορει και παραπανω αλλα σημασια εχει να δινει μεγιστη θρεπτικη αξια και οχι μονο να μην εχει χαλασει .Στην καταψυξη αρκετους μηνες 

Δες και αυτη την περιπτωση  Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας . Εγω σε αυτη που σου επισυναψα  εχω  πια καταληξει αλλα εσυ θα το αποφασισεις στα δικα σου πουλακια

----------


## Chef21

Καλησπέρα... Πήρα από κατάστημα με βιολογικά αυτή την γύρη!!! Μου είπαν δεν είναι νωπή, είναι αποξηραμένη από τον ίδιο και διατηρείτε στο ψυγείο!!!με κορόιδεψε ή έτσι είναι???

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Κοιτα η γυρη ετσι μοιαζει αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοει ξερη...

----------


## jk21

Γυρη υπαρχει σε 3 ειδη ως προς την επεξεργασια 


Η φρεσκια (ειναι αφρατη με υγρασια ) και εχει αμεση αναγκη καταψυξης .Αυτη εχει αναλοιωτα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα και κυριως τα ενζυμα που περιεχει , κατι κρισιμοτατο οταν η γυρη και τα φυτρα αποτελους απ τις λιγες πολυ καλες πηγες τους 

Η αποξηραμενη με ηπιο τροπο (οχι αφυδατωση σε  υψηλες θερμοκρασιες αλλα οριακες που ναι με τις βιταμινες τις κρατουν σχεδον στο συνολο τους αλλα τα ενζυμα εξαρταται απο την προσοχη του παραγωγου στη διαδικασια παρασκευης της .Δεν εξασφαλιζεται οτι θα εχει προσεξει να μην καταστραφουν τα ενζυμα , ομως μπορει να εχει ακομα ενζυμα .Διατηρειται στο ψυγειο στην απλη συντηρηση και μαλλον αυτη εχεις παρει

Η αποξηραμενη με υψηλοτερες θερμοκρασιες .Δεν χρειαζεται ψυγειο αλλα δροσερο χωρο , εχει μειωμενες καποιες βιταμινες , ειδικα τις βιταμινες Β , εχει κατεστραμμενα τα ενζυμα , διατηρει ομως κανονικα αμινοξεα και ιχνοστοιχεια

----------

